# Going back to Belray H1R



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

We used a full quart of Maxima K2. 

It stinks. Good oil......but it smells bad.


----------



## Echoboy86 (Nov 28, 2014)

What about Motul 800 2t Randy? I find there to be no real fumes and it coats the internals really, really well. Hope your enjoying the holiday over there.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm through trying different oils.......I hope.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We used a full quart of Maxima K2.
> 
> It stinks. Good oil......but it smells bad.


I use Amsoil it never caused any failures. It is affordable. I ain't so sure about Bel Ray what does it cost?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 28, 2014)

The boiled banana peels didn't work out?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> The boiled banana peels didn't work out?


Wasn't that in HS?


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I use Amsoil it never caused any failures. It is affordable. I ain't so sure about Bel Ray what does it cost?


Around $20 for a 1 liter bottle on eBay.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Around $20 for a 1 liter bottle on eBay.


That's about 20.00 a quart Amsoil is half that with the shipping and all. I say go with the oil that is half the price. Lets see some oil ratings on both I cant imagine Bel Ray being a better oil.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 28, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with H1R


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

w8ye said:


> There's nothing wrong with H1R


The price may be if it cost twice what I am paying now. Do you know what specs it has?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Amsoil Saber *JASO FD, ISO-L-EGD, API TC
Stihl ultra JASO FB (and API TC/TC+)*



*JASO FA – original spec established regulating lubricity, detergency, initial torque, exhaust smoke and exhaust system blocking.

JASO FB – increased lubricity, detergency, exhaust smoke and exhaust system blocking requirements over FA.

JASO FC – lubricity and initial torque requirements same as FB, however far higher detergency, exhaust smoke and exhaust system blocking requirements over FB.

JASO FD - same as FC with far higher detergency requirement.
*


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm through trying different oils.......I hope.


We'll get you again in a couple years. We'll catch you in a weak moment


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

And you guys very well might. 

You know......I've heard lots of guys say H1R burns their eyes, or sinuses. 

It has never bothered me at all. 

The K2 stinks bad though. Jon said he would rather have H1R bother his sinuses than to have to smell K2. 

That sealed the deal for me, 


I have zero experience with Amsoil.....


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> And you guys very well might.
> 
> You know......I've heard lots of guys say H1R burns their eyes, or sinuses.
> 
> ...


I would like to see the ratings on the Belray if they even have any?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

Google is your friend.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

H1R didn't last too long for me. Really didn't like the smell, so I didn't even finish the bottle.

Though not full synth, I like Maxima Super-M. Smells like Stihl Ultra, but cheaper.

Still nothing beats the smell of C12 and 927 when riding.


----------



## BBP (Nov 28, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Amsoil Saber *JASO FD, ISO-L-EGD, API TC
> Stihl ultra JASO FB (and API TC/TC+)*
> 
> 
> ...


Is Amsoil actually tested by JASO or do they just claim to be equivelant?


----------



## nmurph (Nov 28, 2014)

Oooooo, an oil thread. What do ya'll think about fish oil at 110:1?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

I did have one experience with Amsoil come to think of it. 

I built a 088 for a guy that ran it on Amsoil at 80:1. 

The rod bearing melted and oozed out.....


----------



## sunfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Randy, you just had the start ANOTHER oil thread...


----------



## nmurph (Nov 28, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Oooooo, an oil thread. What do


----------



## Franny K (Nov 28, 2014)

BBP said:


> Is Amsoil actually tested by JASO or do they just claim to be equivelant?


The sabre pro is but it comes with 100:1 in big print and up to 100:1 in small print. Well the label reads the same as anything with that rating.
I think it is stihl ultra that doesn't put their oil up for certification.
The local auto parts carries it.
There is a burn or burn off temperature that may be different for various offerings of the same rating.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm tired of reading about the 661.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I use only pure whale oil at 320:1. Never lost a bearing... The only problem is that it's a ***** to get it into the U.S.


----------



## wyk (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I use only pure whale oil at 320:1. Never lost a bearing... The only problem is that it's a ***** to get it into the U.S.



at 320:1, you can afford to wait until one washes up.

My favourite is 927, but that is becoming expensive to run. I am switching to whatever other esther I can find locally shortly here. I do have to mention Aspen, tho. That stuff smells the closest to castor in a full synth as I have ever used.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 28, 2014)

There are other oils that are not 100% fully synthetic that completely miss the radar around here. Perhaps they should'nt.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I use only pure whale oil at 320:1. Never lost a bearing... The only problem is that it's a ***** to get it into the U.S.


Whale oil seems appropriate in a Stihl.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I use only pure whale oil at 320:1. Never lost a bearing... The only problem is that it's a ***** to get it into the U.S.


Don't stress Japan has plenty going cheap.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 28, 2014)

CR888 said:


> There are other oils that are not 100% fully synthetic that completely miss the radar around here. Perhaps they should'nt.


Amen brother. Golden Spectro!!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I did have one experience with Amsoil come to think of it.
> 
> I built a 088 for a guy that ran it on Amsoil at 80:1.
> 
> The rod bearing melted and oozed out.....


That little oil will do that.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 28, 2014)

You guys want to saw wood or smell perfume. Put some Chanel in your moustache or something.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

ZeroJunk said:


> You guys want to saw wood or smell perfume. Put some Chanel in your moustache or something.



Repped.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I went online and did a search of the best oil you can buy.

I found out that oil is oil. opcorn:


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

2123 said:


> I went online and did a search of the best oil you can buy.
> 
> I found out that oil is oil. opcorn:


Not so sure about that the newer synthetics seem to burn cleaner and produce way less carbon. Carbon can cause problems especially in 4 Mix engines with valves.
Did you ever see an exhaust port carbon all up and scoff a piston from a heavy mix of Dino oil?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 28, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Not so sure about that the newer synthetics seem to burn cleaner and produce way less carbon. Carbon can cause problems especially in 4 Mix engines with valves.
> Did you ever see an exhaust port carbon all up and scoff a piston from a heavy mix of Dino oil?





All that I know is that I've used dino oils for as long as I can remember. Maybe 45 yrs. or so. I never had an oil related problem or issue with it. 

I've been using full-synth. oils for about the last 10 yrs. I know that the new stuff is good and I use it. But, if it wasn't available for whatever reason, I'd still do just fine with the dino stuff.

It does make for good reading though.


----------



## Flatie (Nov 28, 2014)

+1 for H1R. I dont find it bad at all. Then there's the fact it burns so clean! A mainstream dino 2 stroke now thats another story


----------



## JBA (Nov 28, 2014)

Dumonde Tech. Local motocross shop swore by this stuff. Haven't used it in a long time. Just throwing this out to stir the pot. 
LOL


----------



## wyk (Nov 28, 2014)

ZeroJunk said:


> You guys want to saw wood or smell perfume. Put some Chanel in your moustache or something.



That's silly. Chanel doesn't mix with 2-stroke oil. I've tried.

So, what oil you guys reckon is best for a pop up piston?


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 28, 2014)

reindeer said:


> That's silly. Chanel doesn't mix with 2-stroke oil. I've tried.
> 
> So, what oil you guys reckon is best for a pop up piston?


2-stroke oil will give you a pop up? I thought you had to take a pill for that?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 28, 2014)

Lucas Semi-Synthetic @32:1 for me....$10 a quart. I used the high end pricey oils for a long time and settled on the Lucas a few months ago.


----------



## Dilly (Nov 28, 2014)

Y'all are gonna hate me. I paid last time $7 per quart of Belray h1r! My auto parts guy had just started stocking it I think I got a real nice deal?


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 28, 2014)

Enjoy

http://www.wdarc.org/articles_files/2 stroke Oil Test.pdf


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

It's produced from the Extra Ugly olives.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I use only pure whale oil at 320:1. Never lost a bearing... The only problem is that it's a ***** to get it into the U.S.



I'm living on the coast again. I'll let you know when the next one washes up.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Other than the bad smell is there any difference in the quality of lubrication of K2 vs H1R?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 28, 2014)

Echo power blend. FD rated, inexpensive, readily available. Doesn't really offend me with its smell. But... If the smell of the oil bothers you...

http://www.scooterwest.com/item_details/Exhaust-Fragrance--Reefer-Madness--/2689

*Item Description*
That's right, you're not high: we have weed-scented exhaust fragrances, no prescription needed. Novelty exhaust fragrances are a blast to use and will really give anyone riding near you a treat.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Randy, you just had the start ANOTHER oil thread...


now we all know that he is a real dumbazz


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil.
> 
> It's produced from the Extra Ugly olives.




The extra ugly stuff is good stuff.


----------



## CR500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Been happy with Motul 800.... H1R just screwed with my sinus, not like HP Ultra though....


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 28, 2014)

My partner thinks my R-50 smells like Poo so he brings his own gas.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2014)

K2 didn't bother my sinuses. H1R did some. R50 isn't bad either. Motul has almost no odor.


----------



## mp5n (Nov 28, 2014)

I raced bikes growing up and I've used a bunch of different oils over the years and squeaked my share of top ends. Through a chance meeting I ended up being sponsored by an Amsoil rep. The oil was the best I ever used, and I could get any oil I wanted free. I ran it at 50:1 with VP C-12 and never had a problem with any engine I ran it in. I remember one race where the stator-side crank seal blew. The guys I traveled with said they could here the engine pinging down the chutes. It ended up melting away the exhaust side of the piston real bad. The rings were literally suspended in air. Even with all this damage the piston never stuck. And this was with an un-coated iron bore. Ever since then it's been nothing but Saber at 50:1 even now that I have to buy it for myself.

I did run out of Sabre at one time and grabbed a bottle of Stihl Ultra Synthetic which worked fine, but it stunk. My wife and daughter said my clothes had a bad case of perma-stink. The Amsoil has a much better smell to it.

I'm not saying the other oils aren't good, but I've had very good experiences with Amsoil Saber.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Whale oil seems appropriate in a Stihl.


You' re not right!!!! Dang funny though!!!!


----------



## zogger (Nov 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Lucas Semi-Synthetic @32:1 for me....$10 a quart. I used the high end pricey oils for a long time and settled on the Lucas a few months ago.



I just started using that lucas and it seems to work fine. $8.72 IIRC at local mom and pop autoparts store. I thought that was cool, was prepared to pay ten bucks for it, had to order it in, they carry other lucas stuff. I have a quart of the belray h1r untouched, had to order that at the local cycle shop, it was way more, like 24 bucks a quart. I'll run out the rest, mix some belray, see which I like best, but the belray has to be a *lot* better to justify that big price difference.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

mp5n said:


> I raced bikes growing up and I've used a bunch of different oils over the years and squeaked my share of top ends. Through a chance meeting I ended up being sponsored by an Amsoil rep. The oil was the best I ever used, and I could get any oil I wanted free. I ran it at 50:1 with VP C-12 and never had a problem with any engine I ran it in. I remember one race where the stator-side crank seal blew. The guys I traveled with said they could here the engine pinging down the chutes. It ended up melting away the exhaust side of the piston real bad. The rings were literally suspended in air. Even with all this damage the piston never stuck. And this was with an un-coated iron bore. Ever since then it's been nothing but Saber at 50:1 even now that I have to buy it for myself.
> 
> I did run out of Sabre at one time and grabbed a bottle of Stihl Ultra Synthetic which worked fine, but it stunk. My wife and daughter said my clothes had a bad case of perma-stink. The Amsoil has a much better smell to it.
> 
> I'm not saying the other oils aren't good, but I've had very good experiences with Amsoil Saber.


That's what I use its good stuff never had a problem and I am a tree service and cut for a living.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Lucas Semi-Synthetic @32:1 for me....$10 a quart. I used the high end pricey oils for a long time and settled on the Lucas a few months ago.



same here. i settled on it as well about 4-5 months ago. i was dead set on the castrol super 2 stroke because it is stihl ultra but a buddy had a jug of the lucas stuff. i put a bit between my fingers and thought wholey **** that's slippery. been using it ever since. it doesn't burn as clean as the stihl ultra but is better priced and leaves a nice film of oil on all internal parts where the stihl ultra leaves a minimal coating. i was trying to stick with the amsoil sabre a while back but the only place the get it is from an amsoil rep in ladysmith which is 3 hours away from me and i have to go an hour out of my way just to get it.  only spot i ever saw H1R was at an auto store in victoria which is 4 hours away . lucas is the best stuff i have available to me cause it's only 1 hr away LOL. i live very remote but i stock up big when i'm in the city.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 28, 2014)

Blendzall bey-bah!
http://www.blendzall.com/

If'n you don't like the smell of your 2-stroke smoke, go to the nearest Polaris shop and pick up some fuel "scent". Comes in strawberry, mint, and wintergreen. The strawberry is the shitz. Mix it in with the fuel and your saw will smell like a 25-pound, scrreaming strawberry.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 29, 2014)

mp5n said:


> I'm not saying the other oils aren't good, but I've had very good experiences with Amsoil Saber.


I have snake oil sounding amsoil stories too.... 
Saber 50:1 in my saws too


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am refraining on taking part in another oil thread.lol


----------



## luckydad (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I am refraining on taking part in another oil thread.lol


You just did [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Doh!
Well im not going to add anything useful.lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Doh!
> Well im not going to add anything useful.lol


Big surprise!


----------



## treesmith (Nov 29, 2014)

Completely irrelevant for you guys but mobil 1 syn racing 2t seems pretty good, dont notice the smell unless I press my nose to the exhaust, then it smells of cooked boogers


----------



## Termite (Nov 29, 2014)

I too am tired of reading about the stihl 661, too.
I bought 5 gallons of Baileys full synthetic when they had free shipping. It was a good buy. It will last me a long time.
I get Lucas oil given to me every once in a while. Forest Lucas lives near by. He is a good guy.


----------



## Dilly (Nov 29, 2014)

The h1r doesn't seem to bother me like some stuff I've used in the pass. Some days after going though about a a gallon or two the old stihl oil would give me a headache like no other.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We used a full quart of Maxima K2.
> 
> It stinks. Good oil......but it smells bad.



Is this the only thing that you disliked about it ?
Was/is there any other issues, even minor like more/less smoke with K2 ?
Have a slight headache the day after with K2 ?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2014)

Lucas oil has no smell at all to me.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 29, 2014)

In terms of smell or problems from breathing fumes, there will be a large difference based on the saw, the way it is tuned and how much fuel you burn, and also the fuel/oil ratio. All of the exhaust is blowing out a couple of feet from your face - how much unburned fuel and oil is in it? 

An old style single transfer engine with a traditional carb tuned fat vs. a strato saw with AT will be a big difference. Quad transfers and a properly tuned carb somewhere in between. 

It is more likely the unburned oil droplets you breathe and notice.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 29, 2014)

CR888 said:


> There are other oils that are not 100% fully synthetic that completely miss the radar around here. Perhaps they should'nt.



Golden spectro. Never an oil failure in 40 years. Bikes, saws, trimmers, out boards


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Doh!
> Well im not going to add anything useful.lol


Just so you know, I have a patent on "not adding anything useful." You owe me twelve cents


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> In terms of smell or problems from breathing fumes, there will be a large difference based on the saw, the way it is tuned and how much fuel you burn, and also the fuel/oil ratio. All of the exhaust is blowing out a couple of feet from your face - how much unburned fuel and oil is in it?
> 
> An old style single transfer engine with a traditional carb tuned fat vs. a strato saw with AT will be a big difference. Quad transfers and a properly tuned carb somewhere in between.
> 
> It is more likely the unburned oil droplets you breathe and notice.


You of all people should know its foolish to interject science into an oil thread


----------



## weimedog (Nov 29, 2014)

I've used H1R since it was introduced. A great 2 stroke oil for performance machines


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 29, 2014)

gary goo for the win


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Seems like quite a few of you comment or complain about how the oil smells.

It must just be me again, as I can't recall any one oil being any more smellier than the others.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 29, 2014)

2123 said:


> Seems like quite a few of you comment or complain about how the oil smells.
> 
> It must just be me again, as I can't recall any one oil being any more smellier than the others.


When you burn 2-3 gallons in 2 hours in a spot 10' long you really start to notice how they smell. Milling is when I started have trouble with the H1r. I would start sneezing after about 2 tanks and not stop until after I quit cutting and went and showered.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 29, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> When you burn 2-3 gallons in 2 hours in a spot 10' long you really start to notice how they smell. Milling is when I started have trouble with the H1r. I would start sneezing after about 2 tanks and not stop until after I quit cutting and went and showered.




You got me there. Good point. 

I've never milled, so I wasn't thinking along those lines.


----------



## CR500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> Golden spectro. Never an oil failure in 40 years. Bikes, saws, trimmers, out boards


Might try their product out....


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 29, 2014)

I must be weird,i use chainsaw mix in my chainsaws. either stihl ultra or Husqvarna xp. I prefer the xp oil just because the blue color is un mistakable for being mixed. but then again i mix every gallon of gas that is in a can on my place so nothing ever gets straight gassed.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Look what you guys gone and made me do. just done it for the smell of it.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Just so you know, I have a patent on "not adding anything useful." You owe me twelve cents


Send me your paypal addy and i'll send you an IOU.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Look what you guys gone and made me do. just done it for the smell of it.
> View attachment 382814





But, but, but......that's Pro Series / Racing Formula. 

You better be sure your saw(s) is/are ported and have a MM.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> That's what I use its good stuff never had a problem and I am a tree service and cut for a living.



What ratio do U use?


----------



## JBA (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Look what you guys gone and made me do. just done it for the smell of it.
> View attachment 382814


Used plenty of Maxima's products over the years in the motocross bikes. Actually used a bunch of different oils and all worked well. Never cooked a motor. Did hydro lock a YZ 250 one time but that was my fault for thinking I could clear the seat deep stream at yellow creek. I'm a little smarter now. Just a little......


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Look what you guys gone and made me do. just done it for the smell of it.
> View attachment 382814



That is the BEST smelling oil. But it leaves a plastic like residue on the piston/combustion chamber. 

I only used 927 until I seen the inside of an engine after it was ran with 32:1 Castor 927. 

All my Dirt bikes and ATV's got Castor 927, but they were larger, reed valve, liquid cooled engines. 

The difference? I'm not sure. But an air cooled chainsaw engine looks like this. This was a brand new saw with less than 2 tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> That is the BEST smelling oil. But it leaves a plastic like residue on the piston/combustion chamber.
> 
> I only used 927 until I seen the inside of an engine after it was ran with 32:1 Castor 927.
> 
> ...


That Nasty chit right there...

Not all oils can or should be run at 32:1...


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 29, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Not all oils can or should be run at 32:1...



Let's all slow down and breathe. We're starting to talk crazy!


----------



## weimedog (Nov 29, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Let's all slow down and breathe. We're starting to talk crazy!


He's right (Sunfish)... the first synthetic two stroke oils on the market back in the 1970's; INCULDING Bel-Ray MC1 used to leave a gummy residue if the were mixed in those ratios like 28:1 & 32:1. 50:1 worked well for them as there was less of that crap left in the Exhaust, the H1R and later synthetics burn cleaner leaving less of that gummy crap.... so yea... some of those oils should not be run at 32:1. But I've run 32:1 ever since the H1R and similar oils hit the market place on the Dirt bikes first and now saw.


----------



## wyk (Nov 29, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> That is the BEST smelling oil. But it leaves a plastic like residue on the piston/combustion chamber.
> 
> I only used 927 until I seen the inside of an engine after it was ran with 32:1 Castor 927.
> 
> ...



927 likes to run a touch on the rich side in my saw. It also appears to like high compression.

Here it is after about 3 gallons:


----------



## wyk (Nov 29, 2014)

BTW, it smells of donuts when you cut beech with it. DOnuts and chanel...


----------



## bwalker (Nov 29, 2014)

Since Mobil MX2T was discontinued I have been running Yamalube 2R. Great oil with a 30 year track record and its priced very reasonable.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 29, 2014)

JBA said:


> Used plenty of Maxima's products over the years in the motocross bikes. Actually used a bunch of different oils and all worked well. Never cooked a motor. Did hydro lock a YZ 250 one time but that was my fault for thinking I could clear the seat deep stream at *yellow creek*. I'm a little smarter now. Just a little......


I had a Reliant K car there get stuck at the same place in the late 80's


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What ratio do U use?


40 to 1.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Used to have an old cz and ran belray mc1.it drooled spooge all over the place even down to 50:1.switched to maxima and it cleared up.no doubt about its lubrication properties. 
On the 927 I just mix like 2 gallons a year.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

Main reason I don't use 927 in my saws is because I've noticed it doesn't like to stay diluted below freezing. Alotta my cutting is done in the cold, whereas my riding is done in the warm. So I leave the 927 for my quad.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Is this the only thing that you disliked about it ?
> Was/is there any other issues, even minor like more/less smoke with K2 ?
> Have a slight headache the day after with K2 ?



I seemed to be fine oil. It just smelled horrible to me.


----------



## burnses (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We used a full quart of Maxima K2.
> 
> It stinks. Good oil......but it smells bad.


my buddy used to use that in his dirt bike and I always told him I smelled like burning extension cords....


----------



## burnses (Nov 29, 2014)

im gonna skew this thread a bit....what can you folks tell ne about mc culloch 2 stroke oil vintage in a 6 ounce can with a old beer can style pull top...we area living in a old house temporarily and the place has about 6 cans of the stuff the cans look cool was gonna save at least one but was gonna use the rest in my older air cooled skidoo sleds......

sap can


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Better save the mcculloch oil as a shelf ornament. I wouldnt risk putting it in a motor I cared about.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 29, 2014)

If I'm still young enough to run chainsaws when I run out of Klotz R-50, I think I'm gonna switch to Poulan Semi Synthetic.


Mike


----------



## old-cat (Nov 29, 2014)

If I feed STIHL synthetic to my little Husky, will the little doggy get sick????


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

old-cat said:


> If I feed STIHL synthetic to my little Husky, will the little doggy get sick????


Might get a headache.lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 29, 2014)

i run this no smoke,stink or deposits with this oil and it is jaso fc/fd rated and only cost me 9.99 per quart compared to belray which is 26 with tax per liter not cost effective for me here and i mix everything at 32:1.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 29, 2014)

Just Ultra for me. I've never been bothered cutting in the woods, and I don't mill. I'm not crazy about the smell, but I cut so fast that I'm not in one spot long enough to draw a breath.


----------



## Termite (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I seemed to be fine oil. It just smelled horrible to me.



You fellows and your smells. You all sound like my wife. Work 23 years in a chemical plant and you won't notice any stink-en smell.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 29, 2014)

Still the same oil here  $110 a 10qt case delivered to my door.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 29, 2014)

Motul 800 2T has the best smell, but it's pretty damn thick in the cold. I've often wondered why Ultra HP is so dang thin?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 29, 2014)

Joe Kidd said:


> Motul 800 2T has the best smell, but it's pretty damn thick in the cold. I've often wondered why Ultra HP is so dang thin?


does the motul say it is either for pre mix or injector only, some racing 2t oils are 50wt rated oils anyway.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

The smell of oil has never bothered me however the stihl hp ultra sets on a headache from hell with me.I like the oil but 8 hours pruning apple trees or weedeating isnt worth it.


----------



## Officer's Match (Nov 29, 2014)

H1R for me for the last couple of years, but I really like Redline synthetic a lot too.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm still successfully using my locally manufactured Blendall Oil.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 29, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I'm still successfully using my locally manufactured Blendall Oil.


blendall is it smoky ? i have never heard or seen it in my parts. the hardware store carries no smoke brand and sta mix brand oil.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 29, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> The smell of oil has never bothered me however the stihl hp ultra sets on a headache from hell with me.I like the oil but 8 hours pruning apple trees or weedeating isnt worth it.


I used it once - smelled like burning plastic and made me feel like that's what it was too.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 29, 2014)

Oilzum, all I ever ran in my Carabela.....Yes, this is a made up BS story


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

jakewells said:


> blendall is it smoky ? i have never heard or seen it in my parts. the hardware store carries no smoke brand and sta mix brand oil.


I make it myself by mixing every little bottle of oil I find cheap and mix them all together. So no matter what brand you use, I use that too.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 29, 2014)

Smoke? Much!


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> That is the BEST smelling oil. But it leaves a plastic like residue on the piston/combustion chamber.
> 
> I only used 927 until I seen the inside of an engine after it was ran with 32:1 Castor 927.
> 
> ...



You are running your motor way rich. Either rich on the oil or just adjusted rich.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I make it myself by mixing every little bottle of oil I find cheap and mix them all together. So no matter what brand you use, I use that too.



Sounds like you've got all your basses covered.

I'm still liking K2, if I switch to any other oil I will likely go back to Klotz R50.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

Nitroman said:


> You are running your motor way rich. Either rich on the oil or just adjusted rich.




That is not my saw.. 

And it is an Mtronic Stihl (a friends) which the end user can not dictate the "tune".


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 30, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Sounds like you've got all your basses covered.
> 
> I'm still liking K2, if I switch to any other oil I will likely go back to Klotz R50.


klotz r50 is great stuff other than a little being smoky on start up.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

jakewells said:


> klotz r50 is great stuff other than a little being smoky on start up.


R50 has been good, just lacks that extra bean smell of tecniplate.

Best bang for your buck seems to be Yamalube 2T, that Lucas looks interesting, never tried it?

If the smell of Tecniplate mixed with 110 doesn't do anything for you?
Guess you never grew up in my hood.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

whitedogone said:


>


I got to get me some of those stickers.lol


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

My sign would read;

The smell of bean oil and *real gasoline* harkens me back to my youth.


----------



## JBA (Nov 30, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I got to get me some of those stickers.lol


All my years at the motocross races and I never seen one of them. I need a few too. My buddies wife was a big time pit tootsie at the races. I'm sure she wants one for her car too. LOL


----------



## imagineero (Nov 30, 2014)

I keep going back to belray h1R, it's one of the few oils that doesn't give me headaches/sinus problems if running saws all day. I got tempted last week to try stihl again, I've tried all their oils in past and tried the HP ultra when it was red, but they got a new HP ultra now that's green/blue so I thought I'd give it a go. They seem to be rebadging all their oils, the bar oils are all in different drums now and so are the mix oils. Well, it's worse the the old HP ultra red. It smokes quite a bit, even though i only mix 50:1. And no it's not my saws, I got plenty of 'em. Doesn't smell too bad but I'[m going back to h1R again. $$$ though :-(


----------



## burnses (Nov 30, 2014)

never thought about the ultra stihl and a headache but I have been using that stuff for years and have noticed it before....does seem to be as bad with the 94 non ethanol fuel though.....


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 30, 2014)

back in the day i ran belray in my yamaha SC500. 498 cc of pure whoop a$$ and never a problem.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 30, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> back in the day i ran belray in my yamaha SC500.


That's some serious vintage goodness right there!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's some serious vintage goodness right there!


What? You missed my Carabela thread? How about a Hodaka or a DKW?


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

Kid down the street had a little Hodaka, he ruled the river bank track (for awhile)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 30, 2014)

You'se guys are giving your age away!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

Older brothers Farmer friend had an old BullTaco, that was a snorter in its day.


----------



## JBA (Nov 30, 2014)

Few years ago at Mountainfest bike rally in Morgan town WV they had vintage motocross races. Just brush hogged a track through a big hill and field. CZ's , Maico's, Penton's' and every other vintage bike you could think of. Whole valley filled with a blue haze of two stroke exhaust. Was a great day !!!!


----------



## imagineero (Nov 30, 2014)

burnses said:


> never thought about the ultra stihl and a headache but I have been using that stuff for years and have noticed it before....does seem to be as bad with the 94 non ethanol fuel though.....



The HP ultra headache has been written about quite a bit. Some seem more susceptible to it than others, but a lot of people will get it if running a saw all day particularly in a space that doesn't have a lot of breeze. Some guys get sinus problems from it too. It seems to get worse the more you use it, I never had problems with it when I first started using it. It got worse over time, and I couldn't figure out what was going on till I read about it. I'd end up with bad headaches and sinus problems almost like a cold, and the symptoms would disappear just in time to go back to work the next day. Got rid of the HP ultra and got rid of the problem. It comes back if I use it again. I've heard of similar issues caused by exposure to welding fumes, and also from long term exposure to painting and fiberglassing. 

Shaun


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

I just LUV oyl threads!

They seem to get all over the place, and me thinks that's about right?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 30, 2014)

I rode a Maico 490 and A YZ 250 W/360 Big Bore Kit!!! on Racing gasoline and Castrol 2 stroke oil W/Bean oil additive now who's telling their age!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> What? You missed my Carabela thread? How about a Hodaka or a DKW?


I missed it too. I love my old bikes.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 30, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I missed it too. I love my old bikes.


I wish I still had mine!!! I would probably give the Belray H1R a go!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> I rode a Maico 490 and A YZ 250 W/360 Big Bore Kit!!! on Racing gasoline and Castrol 2 stroke oil W/Bean oil additive now who's telling their age!!!


Dude I talked to yesterday had an 83 Maico 490 gave to him a few days ago.I actually got to touch it.I was like a 14 yo girl getting a new cellphone.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

imagineero said:


> The HP ultra headache has been written about quite a bit. Some seem more susceptible to it than others, but a lot of people will get it if running a saw all day particularly in a space that doesn't have a lot of breeze. Some guys get sinus problems from it too. It seems to get worse the more you use it, I never had problems with it when I first started using it. It got worse over time, and I couldn't figure out what was going on till I read about it. I'd end up with bad headaches and sinus problems almost like a cold, and the symptoms would disappear just in time to go back to work the next day. Got rid of the HP ultra and got rid of the problem. It comes back if I use it again. I've heard of similar issues caused by exposure to welding fumes, and also from long term exposure to painting and fiberglassing.
> 
> Shaun


Hey shaun thats how mine started.read about the headaches but blew it off.Just went and used more.I was working in the Boss's apple orchard in the next town and it was so bad the last day i worked I didn't know if i could drive back home or not.I did contact Stihl and they sent me an Email.I wrote a Statement but never heard back.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Dude I talked to yesterday had an 83 Maico 490 gave to him a few days ago.I actually got to touch it.I was like a 14 yo girl getting a new cellphone.



Repped.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 30, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's some serious vintage goodness right there!





Duane(Pa) said:


> What? You missed my Carabela thread? How about a Hodaka or a DKW?





sachsmo said:


> Kid down the street had a little Hodaka, he ruled the river bank track (for awhile)





sachsmo said:


> Older brothers Farmer friend had an old BullTaco, that was a snorter in its day.





JBA said:


> Few years ago at Mountainfest bike rally in Morgan town WV they had vintage motocross races. Just brush hogged a track through a big hill and field. CZ's , Maico's, Penton's' and every other vintage bike you could think of. Whole valley filled with a blue haze of two stroke exhaust. Was a great day !!!!





RiverRat2 said:


> I rode a Maico 490 and A YZ 250 W/360 Big Bore Kit!!! on Racing gasoline and Castrol 2 stroke oil W/Bean oil additive now who's telling their age!!!





jughead500 said:


> Dude I talked to yesterday had an 83 Maico 490 gave to him a few days ago.I actually got to touch it.I was like a 14 yo girl getting a new cellphone.


sorry to side track your thread MM, but it's still about oil and 2 strokes.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

Aint nothing much better than chainsaws than Vintage MXer's.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 30, 2014)

All this talk of older bikes reminded me of my 81 can-am 400 I rode in MT. That thing used to surprise the crap out of me.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> sorry to side track your thread MM, but it's still about oil and 2 strokes.



I rode my share of two-stroke dirt bikes too ya know. 

My first bike was a Yamaha 50, I was 12. 

Then a YZ 100......and on and on.


----------



## CR500 (Nov 30, 2014)

The CR500 AF was fed a diet of H1R and K2.... the 04 RM250 was fed only H1R.

Before all that in my 125 days when I was goin through topends like a champ lol. I think all I ran was 927 and they came out fine no real protection issues.

After switching from K2 and H1R in the 500 there was a little fuel economy gained on the K2. It did not matter though it would pass everything except a fuel can haha 

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I rode my share of two-stroke dirt bikes too ya know.
> 
> My first bike was a Yamaha 50, I was 12.
> 
> Then a YZ 100......and on and on.


Mastermind back in the day 




And today.


----------



## JBA (Nov 30, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Dude I talked to yesterday had an 83 Maico 490 gave to him a few days ago.I actually got to touch it.I was like a 14 yo girl getting a new cellphone.


or did it make you feel like a 14 year old boy getting to touch a 14 year old girl for the first time?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

JBA said:


> or did you made me feel like a 14 year old boy getting to touch a 14 year old girl for the first time


Yeah that'd be more like it.lol petey knew i knew my stuff when i picked up the chamber laying outside and asked him if it was off of a 490 maico.he looked puzzled on how i knew.lol german and czech bike parts look completely different than swedish,spanish etc.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2014)

OK, I used to have a Yamaha 360 Enduro, that going back far enough?


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

CR500 said:


> The CR500 AF was fed a diet of H1R and K2.... the 04 RM250 was fed only H1R.
> 
> Before all that in my 125 days when I was goin through topends like a champ lol. I think all I ran was 927 and they came out fine no real protection issues.
> 
> ...



We swapped the top end about twice a year when running 125's. My last 125 was in 99 (Honda). I had a 97 Banshee, several KTM SX 250's (2 stroke), and my last bike was an 08 KXF 250 (thumper). After breaking both shoulder and clavicles, I had to slow down. 

I ran 927 in everything 2 stroke. A mix of 110 Cam 2 fuel and 927 was about the best smelling combo out there. No engine issues at all. 

But, that pic of the 927 piston was taken by someone whom I trust and value their opinion. So 927 will be left to any vintage 2 stroke I run. My saws get a diet of H1R now. I ran some Amsoil Dominator at 36:1 and the inside of the saws looked very good and we'll oiled.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

I knew I could Jack this thread! I knew it! What ratio?


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 30, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> OK, I used to have a Yamaha 360 Enduro, that going back far enough?


depends on what color it was.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2014)

Far enough back that I don't even remember!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

I remember when all the Yammy's had black metal tanks and you could tell what model it was by the color of the pin stripe around the edge.....


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 30, 2014)

i never had 2 stroke bikes or anything growing up we were poor and i didn't know it .


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2014)

Couple things to consider in regards to oils containing castor oil. Castor pre-mix has the habit of dropping out if suspension in temps below 40 degrees. It may or may not remix if you agitate it. Castor is also a terrible storage lubricant as it is hydrophilic. Meaning it actually attracts moisture, which can cause rust in short order.
Given the loading of a chainsaw in normal usage I have never seen the need to use any castor in my saws. If I was milling however I would think about it.
Today there are many good oils for saw use on the market. Husky and Still Ultra are pretty good. Same goes for Yamalube 2R, Maxima K2 and Motorex. I am sure there are others too.
Given price, quality/performance and availability I would pick Yamalube. Run it at 32:1 with non ethanol premium fuel and for get about any oil related issues. On a related note Yamalube will burn clean down to ratios of 20:1 or more, which is advantageous to the race guys who want to eke out a little more compression and HP. I use it at 20:1 when I ride MX bikes at the dunes and it works very well.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 30, 2014)

Nothing but the good stuff. 87 octane and the best 2-stroke oil Dollar General has to offer.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 30, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Nothing but the good stuff. 87 octane and the best 2-stroke oil Dollar General has to offer.


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2014)

jakewells said:


> i never had 2 stroke bikes or anything growing up we were poor and i didn't know it .



I had a schwinn one speed tornado, a runner sled, snowshoes, home made skateboard, and a rowboat. Didn't own a thing with an engine on it.

Sort of happy about that, too.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 30, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Nothing but the good stuff. 87 octane and the best 2-stroke oil Dollar General has to offer.


dollar store oil is rated api TC don't let it fool you its actually decent anything with a api tc i would use.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2014)

I never got build up like that in the 395 and 288. I run 4 gallons of mix with the 927.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 30, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I never got build up like that in the 395 and 288. I run 4 gallons of mix with the 927.



I did, not quite as bad as what Dexter posted...but bad enough I wont run it anymore.

Sure smells good though


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 30, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Completely irrelevant for you guys but mobil 1 syn racing 2t seems pretty good, dont notice the smell unless I press my nose to the exhaust, then it smells of cooked boogers



it gets my vote. stihl HP would flare up my nose and eyes.. not badly but enuff to give me the *****.. have you mixed up a batch randy from the quart i sent ya? take a wiff of the bottle. it has a nice sweet smell


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 30, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Nothing but the good stuff. 87 octane and the best 2-stroke oil Dollar General has to offer.





lone wolf said:


>



Just seeing if I could get a rise outta the monkey. The 046 he just ported is on its 2nd tank. It was actually a quote I overheard from an older gent at a Stihl dealer. He fried both his saws on a vintage brew of dollar store oil and hucks 87.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Nov 30, 2014)

The oil smell used to really bother me. 

So I decided to start cutting all of my wood outside. 

That really seemed to help.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

1 stihl nut said:


> The oil smell used to really bother me.
> 
> So I decided to start cutting all of my wood outside.
> 
> That really seemed to help.


Lol


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 30, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Just seeing if I could get a rise outta the monkey. The 046 he just ported is on its 2nd tank. It was actually a quote I overheard from an older gent at a Stihl dealer. He fried both his saws on a vintage brew of dollar store oil and hucks 87.


I thought so.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 30, 2014)

Since we are giving our age away, my first MX bike was a converted Honda SL70 with a Hodaka 100cc engine. I then went to a Bultaco 125, then a YZ125 and RM250 for racing 2 classes in the same race.

Edit, all were run on Blendzall, just looked and they are still in business.....

http://www.blendzall.com/


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Nov 30, 2014)

?....you mean I should be putting oil in my gas? I have only been putting used motor oil in for bar oil........opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 30, 2014)

used oil as bar oil yuck! what a smelly nasty mess.


----------



## jbighump (Dec 1, 2014)

Ive been happy with klotz r 50 at 40:1......and my dad is happy with stihl ultra at 50:1 so to each their own, as long as your mixing oil with the gas your good!


----------



## Elim (Dec 1, 2014)

I am also a Klotz user. I also really like Silkolene Pro 2 SX from the bike days.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2014)

It's hard to not like the smell of Klotz! Especially Super Techniplate with 20% Ben of castor.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have never stopped using the h1r,if it ain't broked don't change it. And still no failures in my non quad ported sawz


----------



## bwalker (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think you would notice failures with just about any oil. Some burn a little cleaner and some smell a little better, but I think it would be very hard to quantify one oil making a saw last longer than another oil. One would get much more mileage from keeping your air filter clean than running special IMO. With that said I still like to run the "good stuff" although the lines have blurred on what the good stuff is any more. OEM oils are pretty dang good these days.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 2, 2014)

If I ever quit using Stihl oil I probably would go to Klotz. It's good oil and doesn't offend the nose at all.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm going back to SAE 30 dino. Got it covered bar and gas tank.
1-oil to rule them all and in the darkness bind them.
A nice crusty coating across the dome and in the squish band will surely raise the compression until the rings start to gum up.
Toxicity... can't be worse that cigs

Nah, I use Stihl High Pro from dealer, Husky 2-cycle off shelf @ Lowes or whatever I run into when I'm in need thats JASO FD.
I mix at 40:1 then add either Lucas/Marvel/Stabil depending on season and what I've got on-hand.
I'm less likely to stabilize the gas over winter and just "feed it to the truck" and start with fresh high octane.
I now lean towards believing that OLD gas can be almost as bad as STRAIGHT gas.
I've learned that even though I've got a 5hp outboard and about 1/2 gallon of TC-W3 sitting on the shelf in the garage to never ever ever use it in my *** under penalty of death.
I believe that even though synthetic oils like Amsoil Saber can be mixed at 100:1 that if you like the lower end you're better off to feed it what it needs.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 2, 2014)

I had meant to post a pic when we got on the topic of vintage MX, but we got some snow up here and I was busy riding my 86 250R 

I run VP-C12 and Maxima Castor 927. Here she is, from last Wednesday:


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

anlrolfe said:


> I'm going back to SAE 30 dino. Got it covered bar and gas tank.
> 1-oil to rule them all and in the darkness bind them.
> A nice crusty coating across the dome and in the squish band will surely raise the compression until the rings start to gum up.
> Toxicity... can't be worse that cigs
> ...


I think I would rather use certain TCW3 outboard oils than Scamsoil 100:1 oils.
I have never understood the interest in using as little oil as possible....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 2, 2014)

It seems that the leaner you run them the better they run but it's usually at a price. I'll stick to 42:1 for what I do. I could easily go to 50:1 with no problems but I'm kinda stubborn..


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't had a problem getting motors to run perfectly crisp and clean at 20:1. I use 32:1 in a saw and have been for years based on the loading involved.
I see zero advantage to using a 100:1 ratio and quit a few downfalls.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 2, 2014)

As I said, "feed it what it needs"


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It seems that the leaner you run them the better they run but it's usually at a price. I'll stick to 42:1 for what I do. I could easily go to 50:1 with no problems but I'm kinda stubborn..


Leaner oil wise, to my understanding will not run better
The more oil you run, the better the ring seal is, and the more power you make.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 2, 2014)

Oil makes power. I'm pretty sure Clint proved that on the dyno.


----------



## Miles86 (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's my list:
any of the factory oils at 20:1
if I run out or just want one brand--(not in order of preference)
_I have run all these and they are perfect for hard use and also great at storage /non use corrosion protection/wet areas_

belray marine racing (semi-synth)
http://www.belray.com/marine-racing-2-stroke-engine-oil

lubrication engineers LE8104
http://products.lelubricants.com/it...er=10&categid=1002&prodid=1233&origin=keyword

lubegard premium 2 cycle
http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-181/LUBEGARD Premium 2 Cycle Engine Oil
lubegard power equip care 2 cycle
http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-238/LUBEGARD+Power+Equipment+Care+2+Cycle+Oil+&+Re-Conditioner+


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 2, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Oil makes power. I'm pretty sure Clint proved that on the dyno.



Link please? I can't resist the lure of an oil thread complete with dyno numbers & or charts


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Oil makes power. I'm pretty sure Clint proved that on the dyno.


Gordon Jennings documented this in the 70's. More oil does indeed make more power. And if you use a good oil that doesn't inhibit combustion and your tuned right the engines run really good at low ratios.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Link please? I can't resist the lure of an oil thread complete with dyno numbers & or charts



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AM9S7AqpfYwqCVU0g&sig2=gGGZ_O5UoWeUEOOr084akw


----------



## z71mike (Dec 2, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Link please? I can't resist the lure of an oil thread complete with dyno numbers & or charts



I would start here: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=dyno site:arboristsite.com


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AM9S7AqpfYwqCVU0g&sig2=gGGZ_O5UoWeUEOOr084akw



Lol. I vaguely remember reading this WAY back when. I'm going to print out the ad and order one of those DG Hurricane riding jackets.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I'm going to try another bottle of Motul 800 2T Off Road.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 2, 2014)

I am running Motul 800 at 32:1. So far I really like it. I always ran it in my dirt bikes and preferred it over belray.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm going to try another bottle of Motul 800 2T Off Road.


I have used almost a whole liter of it up so far. I have 1 more liter of it and some K2 left. The motul is good but it's pricey compared to $50/gallon for Klotz.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 2, 2014)

Why does no one use stihl mix for the saws ?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Why does no one use stihl mix for the saws ?




I will as soon as my stock of TruFuel runs dry.

I have a couple of six-packs of the Stihl Ultra on hand.


----------



## Reddog (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Why does no one use stihl mix for the saws ?



Stihl Ultra opcorn:


But what else am I going to read on muddy day?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 2, 2014)

2123 said:


> I will as soon as my stock of TruFuel runs dry.
> 
> I have a couple of six-packs of the Stihl Ultra on hand.


I have a couple 6 packs of the ultra from a couple years ago sitting on the bench ,seems like taboo to run it now like it may blow up the saw or something


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

If I run ultra I get a headache. No ultra for me.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have a couple 6 packs of the ultra from a couple years ago sitting on the bench ,seems like taboo to run it now like it may blow up the saw or something




Yes, most likely that Stihl Ultra will blow up your saw.

Play it safe and send it to me.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> If I run ultra I get a headache. No ultra for me.


+1


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 2, 2014)

You could ask 10 people what kind of oil they prefer, and chances are, you'd get 12 replies.

I have a friend that's worked in the petroleum industry for over 40 years. From what he tells me, there's a whole lot of marketing that goes on, and let's just say, that a lot of it isn't all that accurate.

I like the full synth. stuff and I do believe that it is a cut above the dino stuff. But, do I think there's much difference in brands? The biggest difference is price. Just too many variables involved to say one brand is superior to another.

Oil is oil................


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2014)

I changed over to Formula 1 Premium snowmobile injector oil TC W3 because I found a 4 quart jug in an abandoned camper.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I changed over to Formula 1 Premium snowmobile injector oil TC W3 because I found a 4 quart jug in an abandoned camper.




Now that makes much more sense than a lot of the replies I've read on this subject.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been using Ultra exclusively for about 6yrs now. I bought several quarts for $9ea last year so I'm set for a couple of years.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2014)

What ratio?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What ratio?


A quart a year


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What ratio?


I read 36 to 1 is the happy medium for the 40 to 1 and 32 to 1 guys so they can share the same fuel


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

Motul 600 would be a better choice for a saw IMO 800 has a really high end point and would likely not combust in a saw most of the time.


----------



## zogger (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have a couple 6 packs of the ultra from a couple years ago sitting on the bench ,seems like taboo to run it now like it may blow up the saw or something



You can dump a couple cans in your diesel tank if you have a diesel or a friend with one, actually will help with lubricity.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have never stopped using the h1r,if it ain't broked don't change it. And still no failures in my non quad ported sawz


+1. Staying with H1R @ 32:1


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 2, 2014)

What is gray and comes in quarts?


----------



## z71mike (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh god.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 2, 2014)

Brush Ape back as JD?


----------



## z71mike (Dec 2, 2014)

Please no


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> Motul 600 would be a better choice for a saw IMO 800 has a really high end point and would likely not combust in a saw most of the time.


I've used the 710 and 800. Neither seemed to be any different than a few of the others.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

I meant 710.. Damn cell phone spell check.
800 might be a good choice for milling.. but it has allot of zinc in it so plug fouling might be an issue when operated wfo for extended periods.
If is was going run 800 it would be at 40:1 or 50:1 and live with poorer ring seal.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a damn shame Mobil discontinued Mx2T/2R. That stuff was perfect in a saw.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I read 36 to 1 is the happy medium for the 40 to 1 and 32 to 1 guys so they can share the same fuel




I've been running at 36:1 for several years now.
Seems to work very well for my old junks.


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> I meant 710.. Damn cell phone spell check.
> 800 might be a good choice for milling.. but it has allot of zinc in it so plug fouling might be an issue when operated wfo for extended periods.
> If is was going run 800 it would be at 40:1 or 50:1 and live with poorer ring seal.


800 is similar to R50 when it comes to film strength, maybe a little cleaner burning. If you don't get your saw up to full operating temperature, you will have some oil residue coming out the exhaust port. To me that means I'm likely getting really good lubrication. 

From my research you can't use zinc in 2 cycle oil without running into serious ash buildup, as zinc can't really be burned off. Therefore 2t oils use viscosity, high end base stocks and polymers to maintain film strength. If 800 had zinc in it, you would have a mess on your hands right away. IMHO


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

I burned 6 gallons of fuel with the 800 milling in a few saws with no plug problems.


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm going to try another bottle of Motul 800 2T Off Road.



What were your impressions when you tried it before and why are you considering going back? I got what I thought was a screaming deal on several liters of the Motul 800 a good while back. I don't cut alot, but it's all I've been using. Other than the 100+ bottles of 1 gallon mix of pennzoil air cooled that I picked up once I found out they quit making it (not the air cooled multi purpose).

I'm asking because I respect your opinion.

Don't get me wrong, I agree that many oils are excellent, and with the FD rating most any fill the bill whether running a tree service or for just the weekend warrior. I just like the idea of good protection and clean burning.

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> 800 is similar to R50 when it comes to film strength, maybe a little cleaner burning. If you don't get your saw up to full operating temperature, you will have some oil residue coming out the exhaust port. To me that means I'm likely getting really good lubrication.
> 
> From my research you can't use zinc in 2 cycle oil without running into serious ash buildup, as zinc can't really be burned off. Therefore 2t oils use viscosity, high end base stocks and polymers to maintain film strength. If 800 had zinc in it, you would have a mess on your hands right away. IMHO


800 does indeed have a fair amount of Zinc in it. I have seen a virgin oil analysis of it. Oil residue just means your not combusting optimaly and making deposits.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2491605


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I burned 6 gallons of fuel with the 800 milling in a few saws with no plug problems.


Milling is hell on saws. 800 would be perfect for that application.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> Milling is he'll on saws. 800 would be perfect for that application.


It seemed to work fine for that application. I've not had any bad build up when doing that even running 927 and stuff like that.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

927 doesn't do to bad in an application like milling.
I have used it in certain applications with good results.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2014)

Don't worry about zinc, it's good for the dink. What's that mix called again?
John


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

Still making trees puss their roots, john?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> Still making trees puss their roots, john?


Not really, but cutting a lot of piss fir though. Can't put a dent in it. I miss the hardwood in Ontario.
Have you heard from Ken Dunn at all. Now there's a man with a lot of saws. Lotsa 2100 and 181 stuff.
John


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

walexa07 said:


> What were your impressions when you tried it before and why are you considering going back? I got what I thought was a screaming deal on several liters of the Motul 800 a good while back. I don't cut alot, but it's all I've been using. Other than the 100+ bottles of 1 gallon mix of pennzoil air cooled that I picked up once I found out they quit making it (not the air cooled multi purpose).
> 
> I'm asking because I respect your opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't remember anything standout about it, which is a good thing. R50 runs a little dirty on the piston crown. K2 seems to as well, plus seems to smoke quite a lot more. I just want to give the 800 2T another try.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2014)

I love an oily thread......


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

We're just "slip sliding away"!


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Not really, but cutting a lot of piss fir though. Can't put a dent in it. I miss the hardwood in Ontario.
> Have you heard from Ken Dunn at all. Now there's a man with a lot of saws. Lotsa 2100 and 181 stuff.
> John


No, I havent. How about Marky Mark? Doug Babcock? Dennis Greffard?


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I don't remember anything standout about it, which is a good thing. R50 runs a little dirty on the piston crown. K2 seems to as well, plus seems to smoke quite a lot more. I just want to give the 800 2T another try.


All of those oils save K2 are pretty hard to get to combust cleanly. 
Try Yama 2R...


----------



## CR500 (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I don't remember anything standout about it, which is a good thing. R50 runs a little dirty on the piston crown. K2 seems to as well, plus seems to smoke quite a lot more. I just want to give the 800 2T another try.


Interesting, K2 to me smoked less than Motul 800.

After running both I like K2 a little better. Seems to smell like nothing when burning, it is more available than Motul. 

However Motul mixes with fuel noticeably easier and quicker than K2. Also like the color of Motul when mixed with fuel, it is a very distinctive red.


I want to try Torco oils out still lol 

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just looking for the cleanest burning full ester based oil.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I'm just looking for the cleanest burning full ester based oil.


Why do you want a "full ester" based oil? Some esters are bad news from a storage/ corrosion stand point and most by virtue of there high end point don't burn clean in a saw type usage.
Yamalube 2R has a decades long track record in MX, GP roadracing, karts, etc and it's a lowly PIB and mineral oil blend..


----------



## Thornton (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll be honest. I like Bailey's Full Synthetic as well as anything I've run. Something in the back of my head tells me a full ester oil is better, even though that may not be the case.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be honest. I like Bailey's Full Synthetic as well as anything I've run. Something in the back of my head tells me a full ester oil is better, even though that may not be the case.


I would look at it on a case by case basis. Some ester oils suck, while some mineral/ PIB blends are excellant.
Husky silver bottle and Stihl ultra are really decent oils too if you don't want to deal with tracking down motor cycle oil.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 2, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> Your grandmas fuzz.



Does AS not ban IP's? They obviously don't inspect each member/IP.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Does AS not ban IP's? They obviously don't inspect each member/IP.


They have in the past.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> 800 does indeed have a fair amount of Zinc in it. I have seen a virgin oil analysis of it. Oil residue just means your not combusting optimaly and making deposits.



That's interesting about the zinc. I disagree with what you said about deposits to a point. In my experience when the oil doesn't fully combust, it washes everything down. It sure can make a mess around the exhaust port. R50 and Motul 800 are both overkill in our low output saws no doubt about it. I like overkill.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2014)

CR500 said:


> Interesting, K2 to me smoked less than Motul 800.
> 
> After running both I like K2 a little better. Seems to smell like nothing when burning, it is more available than Motul.
> 
> ...



K2 does smoke less than 800, it also produces less smell.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 2, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's interesting about the zinc. I disagree with what you said about deposits to a point. In my experience when the oil doesn't fully combust, it washes everything down. It sure can make a mess around the exhaust port. R50 and Motul 800 are both overkill our low output saws no doubt about it. I like overkill.


Piston maybe washed if you are tuned to the rich side but your gunking up your exhaust port, spark plug, combustion chamber and muffler regardless if your not combusting fully.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2014)

Not sure, can't speak for them. Maybe castaways down to Culldom. Lol


bwalker said:


> No, I havent. How about Marky Mark? Doug Babcock? Dennis Greffard?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2014)

bwalker said:


> Piston maybe washed if you are tuned to the rich side but your gunking up your exhaust port, spark plug, combustion chamber and muffler regardless if your not combusting fully.



This is not what I have seen. I ran R50 for years and there was zero buildup in the ports.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 3, 2014)

I've also run into the headaches with the Stihl ultra. I thought it smelled like burning plastic
but didn't think of it being related to the semi-nauseated headaches I had whenever I spent a longer time running the blower & string trimmer.
Eventually I did figure it out though.

These pics are of a pb-413 blower that I picked up for a parts machine.
Got it home and did a more thorough inspection and found this mess in the exhaust port.
I don't know what oil or ratio was run in this unit.
Looking down the plug hole, the piston top looked pretty caked up and gummy.

I put a little bit of air into the plug hole to keep things blowing out of the motor exhaust
and then carefully picked and raked out as much crud as I could.
With a "dry" i.e not yet run engine I got a solid 175 pounds of compression.
{wowzers! that was some thick buildup.}
After running about a tank of my fuel mix through it, I checked the comp again and got about 145~148.
along with loosing that really thick layer of carbon in the top end
I figure the ring was almost stuck also and helped give the lowered reading.
I've since run about 8~9 more tank fulls through it and things look a bit cleaner
and the compression is a bit over 160 now.
I assume the ring is completely free now, based on the improved compression.

So to finally get to what oil I'm running: 
Echo Red Armor at 3.5 oz to a gal of premium non-ethanol fuel.

The first 3 pics are of the blower exhaust port when i first dropped the muffler and before the clean out.
The compression test is from this week (November)
In the spark plug pics I show the plug with the intake side on the left 
(red arrow marks intake position) and 2nd pic shows the exhaust side on the left w/same plug.
This was after running at various speed settings ranging from about 3800 to maxed out 
at around 6700 RPM
For loading sake, these numbers are all with full length of tubes, aprox 2.625 inside diam.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 3, 2014)

Ban IP's (address ??)
They change based on when and where you connect. Go down to the McD's or the coffee shop and you've got a new IP ##
MAC address sometimes called Physical Address is burned into your Network card or WiFi , it's your "fingerprint".
Change from a hard wired 10/100 ethernet port to WiFi and you just used 2 different MAC addresses.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 3, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> This is not what I have seen. I ran R50 for years and there was zero buildup in the ports.
> 
> View attachment 383762


Doesn't look to bad, but it's hard to tell what's going on with out looking at the piston wash, etc. How clean is the muffler? What brand/model saw?


----------



## bwalker (Dec 3, 2014)

I never saw silkolene widely used or available in MX from the early 90's on. Never went to LL though.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 3, 2014)

Back in the day..... LOL Bel-Ray, Golden Spectro, and Klotz. I used Bel-Ray

MC1 at 40-1 and it still made a mess so ran Golden Spectro for a while then along came H1R

H1R at 32:1 and that is what I still do.


----------



## CR500 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> Back in the day, Walk. Today they are in everything even food and medical grade. Silkolene has a better presence in road and boat racing today than motocross. You'll find some interest in the oil component of the mix being used as energy during combustion. Silkolene, Amsoil and Bel-Ray always made the most torque. Made the knobs stick. We were sponsored by a local machinist in the early '80s that sold Silkolene. He bored out our bikes and sold us Silkolene at cost to refer his shop to racers.


Which Silkolene would be good for saws?

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be honest. I like Bailey's Full Synthetic as well as anything I've run. Something in the back of my head tells me a full ester oil is better, even though that may not be the case.



I also use the NWP full synthetic. It's cheap and it seems to work fine, burns clean and doesn't leave hardly any carbon. It doesn't stick around like H1R, I've torn down a few saws from a friend who uses it and everything has a nice coat of oil on it but it does cause more carbon build up. Trade offs.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> Get on with your life, gentlemen. BTW, any of you that was on the motocross circuit in the day or ran Lorretta Lynn's in Hurricane Mills, TN you'll know there is only two clear choices Bel-Ray or Silkolene. Silkolene is now owned by Fuchs which must be a recent acquisition.


And here all this time i thought whoever wrote the biggest check to you if you won had the best oil ...............Little did i know


----------



## bwalker (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> Comp 2 Plus FX.


No


Trx250r180 said:


> And here all this time i thought whoever wrote the biggest check to you if you won had the best oil ...............Little did i know


I remember reading once that team Honda in the 90's actually used yamalube 2R albeit poured into Honda bottles.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

bwalker said:


> No
> 
> I remember reading once that team Honda in the 90's actually used yamalube 2R albeit poured into Honda bottles.


I was pitted next to trinity racing one year ,#1 on his bike was right next to my pit ,i was looking at his bike ,it had a curtis sparks pipe on it ,yes trinity sells their own pipes ,but ran a competitors because it worked better ,there is a lot of that behind the scenes if you look hard enough ,actually most of the top teams are friends with each other ,all the top companies and riders had dinner together at the hotel we stayed at ,same thing with oils ,pistons etc ,the sticker on the bike or logo on jersey is what paid if you won ,weather you ran the product or not ..............ohh bad derail started ..............sorry guys


----------



## bwalker (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> You'll find some interest in the oil component of the mix being used as energy during combustion. Silkolene, Amsoil and Bel-Ray always made the most torque. Made the knobs stick. We were sponsored by a local machinist in the early '80s that sold Silkolene. He bored out our bikes and sold us Silkolene at cost to refer his shop to racers.


This is a point that many don't relize. Sending more unburned or partially burnt oil out with the exhaust leaches heat and as a result HP from the engine.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> No my Dad stood up for the future machinist when they were 9th graders and some 12th graders attacked the kid. They were farm kids and Dad stood up for his buddy. Rural folk tend to pay forward.


When you make it to " The Show " You would be amazed how many sellout type whores are out there ,I am with you on the take care of the Bro's first though .


----------



## bwalker (Dec 3, 2014)

The other thing is racers are like lemmings. If one guy wins with a. Certainnoil/ part/ tire everyone is all over it whether it's better or not. On top of that most racers know very little about the technical side of things.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ms. Cha Cha


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Daniels said:


> Any way nothing in competitive pursuits is more important than *camaraderie and brotherhood*



Says the guy that has to use a proxy server to log in because no one wants him here.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Did *No Regerts *get banned? 

So... I guess the retard formerly known as Brush Ape is here to stay?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

He's had so many user names it's just insane.

What he's doing is illegal though......

In a 2013 court ruling on _Craigslist v. 3Taps_, US federal judge Charles R. Breyer decided that circumventing IP blocks in order to access a website (for example using anonymous proxies) is a violation of CFAA, punishable by civil damages for “unauthorized access”


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2014)

bwalker said:


> Doesn't look to bad, but it's hard to tell what's going on with out looking at the piston wash, etc. How clean is the muffler? What brand/model saw?



I had the cylinder off of that saw right after that pic was taken. The piston crown had a light coating of brown carbon/oil residue, the combustion chamber had zero buildup and the exhaust port was shiny clean. The exhaust can I'm not sure about, and I honestly don't care. The saw is a ported 7900.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of being allergict to two stroke mix I rode a motorcycle once and broke out in road rash. Maybe cause I was texting. Remember, an apple a day keeps the samsung away.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Back in the day, all my two-stroke dirt bikes required a 20:1 mix.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

How dare you guys let this oil thread drop to the 2nd page?!!!


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Did *No Regerts *get banned?
> 
> So... I guess the retard formerly known as Brush Ape is here to stay?


Hey, wait a minute. 

The tard ripped a user name from my avatar? Damn stinkin hippies.


----------



## JBA (Dec 3, 2014)

2123 said:


> Back in the day, all my two-stroke dirt bikes required a 20:1 mix.


Did you ever ride a oil injected off road bike? Buddy had a Suzuki TS185 used to pour the cans of lawn boy two stroke oil into it. Smoked like a crop duster.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's compile a list of the top shelf *ester *based 2T oil that we know of and have used. I'll start. When you reply, remove the quotes and add to the list.


Belray H1-R
Motul 800 2T Off Road
Maxima K2
Klotz R50
Amsoil Dominator
Redline ???
Motul Kart Racing
Silkolene ???
Castrol ???


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Let's compile a list of the top shelf *ester *based 2T oil that we know of and have used. I'll start. When you reply, remove the quotes and add to the list.
> 
> 
> Belray H1-R
> ...


Is motul 710 ester based?


----------



## JBA (Dec 3, 2014)

#10 Dumonde Tech


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

Belray H1-R
Motul 800 2T Off Road
Maxima K2
Klotz R50
Amsoil Dominator
Redline ???
Motul Kart Racing
Motul 710
Silkolene ???
Castrol ???
Dumonde Tech


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Saw that this topic was getting buried on page 2. Felt kind of bad so I bumped it back up so that we could continue to cover discussing oil and all of it's benefits.

Hmmm........yes, I do think oil is a good thing.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

2123 said:


> Hmmm........yes I do think oil is a good thing.


Is that what you use for lube?


----------



## abramj (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, I just can't hold off posting any more.

I use Castor 927 for everything 2-stroke. Mix 32:1. Chainsaws, Weedeaters, and Blowers. Not that I think it works better than others, just that I like the smell.

Shoot, I've even put some in my Dixie Chopper fuel, as well as my car when I think the fuel is getting old. It just makes me smile.

If I can just find that smell in a perfume to buy for my wife...... Naaahhh, I'd never get to work!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

Will my saw score up the P&C if I use husky mix or should I go to the Stihl dealer and buy mix there?


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

K. Thanks. Should I shake it up before I pour it into the saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2014)

No. You should twist and shout.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

Should I do that before or after I shake it up?


blsnelling said:


> No. You should twist and shout.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Should I do that before or after I shake it up?


I think you're supposed to shake it first


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

You're gonna confuse the poor bastard. 

Shake shake shake............then twist & shout. 

Geeze


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2014)

"Shake it up baby,
twist and shout!"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You're gonna confuse the poor bastard.
> 
> Shake shake shake............then twist & shout.
> 
> Geeze


What should I be wearing while I do this jig? Is there any garantee I won't score my jug?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> What should I be wearing while I do this jig? Is there any garantee I won't score my jug?


Definitely MORE than I've seen you wear on the past!!!!


----------



## Termite (Dec 4, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Belray H1-R
> Motul 800 2T Off Road
> Maxima K2
> Klotz R50
> ...



Would Baileys synthetic be one?? Who makes it?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Definitely MORE than I've seen you wear on the past!!!!


I was only doing an ad for husky bar lube


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> What should I be wearing while I do this jig? Is there any garantee I won't score my jug?



A tutu. 

And posting pics of the event will guarantee that your "jug" ain't gonna be scored.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

What's a tutu? Is that a mullet?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> What's a tutu? Is that a mullet?


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


Tell the truth now ........................ this is one of 08f150's pics - RIGHT ???


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

I guarantee it is in his collection.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 4, 2014)

I read somewhere on the internet, that when you mix the gas and oil, if you shake it for too long and too hard, you can actually force the molecules in the oil to break down, separate, and scatter about, thus causing a lean effect. opcorn:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


Lol, I just googled it: A frilly skirt worn by ballerinas and cool people.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 4, 2014)

2123 said:


> I read somewhere on the internet, that when you mix the gas and oil, if you shake it for too long and too hard, you can actually force the molecules in the oil to break down, separate, and scatter about, thus causing a lean effect. opcorn:


That makes sence because my Stihl dealer put my jug of 2 stroke on one of those paint agitators when I bought my 029, but wouldn't honor the warrantee when it transferred the slug to the jug because shaking up the bar lube voids the warrantee. Thats what he told me anyway.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 4, 2014)

Until I learned better I fed my Sachs-Dolmar 105 anything that said "oil" on it , I even vaguely remember making fuel mix with casual engine oil. 

Then I bought my Dolmar PS6400 and ever since both my saws got fed with Dolmar 2-stroke oil @ a 50:1 ratio.

I am not sure about the smell , but I know I don't get headaches of it! 

As of this Year I have some difficulties getting more Dolmar oil , so I started using Ratioparts 2-stroke engine oil @ 40:1 on my other 2-stroke engine tools saving the Dolmar oil for my saws.


----------



## Quintosaw (Dec 14, 2014)

Does 2 cycle oil have a shelf life? I scored a few bottles of MX2T before it went bye bye. Saving it for when I mill, which unfortunately is not that often. Will likely be years before I burn though the inventory I have. Any risk that sealed bottles will degrade over time?
I use Woodland Pro synthetic or SEF 50:1 for my equipment when not milling.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 14, 2014)

Quintosaw said:


> Does 2 cycle oil have a shelf life? I scored a few bottles of MX2T before it went bye bye. Saving it for when I mill, which unfortunately is not that often. Will likely be years before I burn though the inventory I have. Any risk that sealed bottles will degrade over time?
> I use Woodland Pro synthetic or SEF 50:1 for my equipment when not milling.


I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't be worried about the oil. 
I would watch out for plastic bottles to break down eventually (I'm thinking of years).
Keeping them out of the sunlight will help prolong their life.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow.....my Christmas wish came true.

I was hoping that this oil thread would show back up.


----------

